# Who Controls the Kochs' Political Network?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2014)

Information regarding the Koch brothers, and their political influences, for those interested...http://www.constantinereport.com/controls-kochs-political-network/




> [h=3]Billionaire brothers Charles and David Koch were among the first to grasp the political potential of social welfare groups and trade associations — nonprofits that can spend money to influence elections but don’t have to name their donors.
> 
> The Kochs and their allies have built up a complex network of such organizations, which spent more than $383 million in the run-up to the 2012 election alone.[/h]Documents released in recent months show the Kochs have added wrinkles to their network that even experts well versed in tax law and campaign finance say they’ve never seen before — wrinkles that could make it harder to discern who controls each nonprofit in the web and how it disperses its money.
> 
> A review of 2012 tax returns filed by Koch network groups shows that most have been set up as nonprofit trusts rather than not-for-profit corporations, an unusual step that reduces their public reporting requirements.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, these two are a threat to the democracy of our Country......They supply 85% of the funds for the extreme right.

Here is another article about the history of that family and just one of their many organizations...ALEC..

http://www.constantinereport.com/kochtopus-right-wing-network-of-money-power-and-influence/


Why would any citizen of the US vote for a party that these two control is beyond me.


----------



## Chris in Colorado (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's an excellent article: http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/inside-the-koch-brothers-toxic-empire-20140924


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 29, 2014)

And, the 'Citizens United' Supreme Court decision handed the Kochs the ability to buy elections across the U.S.  I heard this morning one Senatorial race in the U.S. has seen over $60 million spent by one candidate on media ads.  Common people cannot compete with that.  And, when you have a single entity spending that much money on ads of a specific ilk, how can the constituency make good decisions on how to vote?

The Kochs headquarters are just a few miles from where I live.  They have worked hard to ruin our State and their tentacles have had a direct effect on elections around the Country.  Here, they have our Governor operating as their puppet.  One of the largest employers in our State was "run out" because they were union and paid a reasonable wage.  The Kochs didn't want to have to compete, so made certain no incentives were offered to keep the large employer here.  The employer left and now the Kochs have a significant sized group of folks needing work and willing to work for what they want to pay.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 29, 2014)

I had not heard of the Koch brothers but certainly explains the evil that has taken control of the Republican party; I thought that it was just the hand of Karl Rove.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> And, the 'Citizens United' Supreme Court decision handed the Kochs the ability to buy elections across the U.S.  I heard this morning one Senatorial race in the U.S. has seen over $60 million spent by one candidate on media ads.  Common people cannot compete with that.  And, when you have a single entity spending that much money on ads of a specific ilk, how can the constituency make good decisions on how to vote?
> 
> The Kochs headquarters are just a few miles from where I live.  They have worked hard to ruin our State and their tentacles have had a direct effect on elections around the Country.  Here, they have our Governor operating as their puppet.  One of the largest employers in our State was "run out" because they were union and paid a reasonable wage.  The Kochs didn't want to have to compete, so made certain no incentives were offered to keep the large employer here.  The employer left and now the Kochs have a significant sized group of folks needing work and willing to work for what they want to pay.



You are exactly right , their tentacles reach everywhere........here is just one example of what they are doing in the energy field........

If you ever wonder what is the end game for the Koch brothers and why they and other right wing billionaires are investing millions to turn the Senate red, it all comes down to the bottom line: 

http://www.latimes.com/opinion/topo...-brothers-and-solar-power-20140422-story.html 

The Koch brothers have a new ploy to protect the traditional energy business that helped make them the planet’s fifth- and sixth-richest humans. They are funding a campaign to shackle solar energy consumers who have escaped the grip of big electric utilities. 

Of all the pro-business, anti-government causes they have funded with their billions, this may be the most cynical and self-serving. On Sunday, a Los Angeles Times story by Evan Halper outlined the Koch’s latest scheme. Along with anti-tax crusader Grover Norquist, several major power companies and a national association representing conservative state legislators, the brothers are aiming to kill preferences for the burgeoning solar power industry that have been put into law in dozens of states. Kansas, North Carolina and Arizona are their first targets, with more to come. 

They already have their first victory. On Monday, Oklahoma’s Republican Gov. Mary Fallin signed a bill passed by the GOP-controlled Legislature that authorizes electric utilities to tack a surcharge on the bills of private citizens who have installed solar panels or wind turbines on their homes. That’s right, Oklahomans who have spent money to generate their own clean and green power now must pay compensation to the power companies. 

This sounds a bit like government trampling on the independence of the citizenry. You’d think the tea party would be protesting and militia groups would be riding in with guns drawn. But since it is Republicans and big business doing the trampling, there is, as yet, no outcry from the libertarian crowd.​


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 29, 2014)

When you have that kind of money plus the best lawyers money can buy,you can get away with anything.
No laws in Washington can be pass unless the Kochs know and approve of it.

Crazy as it sounds but thats the way it is today and it will take years if any to fix it.

In other words if one wants to be re-elected, listen to those with the $$$$$$,hell with what the voters think.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2014)

And it's not only the BIG elections they are interested in.  Not just Presidential, Congressional, or Gubernatorial...  They are putting money in small local elections. School Boards seem to interest them a lot.  Why not?  If you can control what the public is taught and how they think... you can control how they grow up to vote!..  It's very insidious what is happening. They will own the country and we will all become their serfs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> When you have that kind of money plus the best lawyers money can buy,you can get away with anything.
> No laws in Washington can be pass unless the Kochs know and approve of it.
> 
> Crazy as it sounds but thats the way it is today and it will take years if any to fix it.
> ...



This is why the very first thing that needs to be done is a Constitutional amendment that will overturn the Citizens United ruling.  The amendment needs to say that Corporations are NOT people... and that money is NOT speech.   It has to pass congress by 2/3rds.. (see any chance of that happening?)   THEN it has to go to the states and 2/3rds of the State legislatures have to ratify it.    Then Congress needs to place limits on the $$ amounts donated by individuals and corporations as well as the amounts that can be spent on campaigns.   Some say term limits would help as it would eliminate the need to raise funds in the last term, but I'm not so sure about that one.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 29, 2014)

The Kochs own a signficant portion of the U.S. energy market. You will see their dollars buying legislative actions similar to what was explained by the earlier poster. It is criminal, in this day and age, that one would be penalized for producing their own energy. But, when money makes the laws....

What is as scarey as the Kochs being able to move the energy needle, is that they also own Georgia Pacific. GP is the world's largest producer of building materials. The Kochs can... and do... control the cost of housing/building across the U.S. If GP raises their prices a few percent, the housing market could see immediate effects. Yes, if the Kochs want the stock market to tank... to show disdain for a specific Presidential administration... they could increase GP's numbers by 10% and all our 401k accounts would go south. 
The Kochs own Invista. Invista provides the material for carpet, spandex, etc. So, in addition to being able to control the cost of building materials, they have a stake in the cost of carpet for homes and businesses. 

I will never object to anyone making their fortune. Some have that talent and some don't. We live in a free Country, where doing well is applauded. What I do have issue with is when the Supreme Court will allow those who are fortunate enough to accumulate wealth to control our legislative process, our stock market, our retirements... our very way of life.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes.... that is what an Oligarchy is..  and that is where we are headed.  We will no longer be a democracy for "we the people"...   but for "only the rich people"


----------



## BobF (Oct 29, 2014)

Poor Obama.   Out in the cold and no one backing him at all.   Such a sad bunch of nonsense in this thread.   This type of money to buy vote is working in both political parties in the US.   Where to folks thing that Obama, young, never worked a job, got all his backing to run for Senator and before he finished his senator term run for President?

How about these folks that do have lots of dollars that do back Obama with plenty of dollars and ways to beat the system.

http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2012/0806/leaderboard-support-obama-billioniares-follow-the-money.html

*7/18/2012 @ 6:00PM*

*Obama's Billionaires*

*MITT ROMNEY GETS* a lot of heat for his billionaire donors, but  President Obama has his fair share of support from the country’s  richest, too. FORBES counted well over a hundred billionaires who’ve  been invited to 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. since Obama’s inauguration, some  of whom have thrown parties to fundraise for the President and given big  to both his campaign and super PACs supporting him. 

*PENNY PRITZKER*

 The Hyatt hotel billionaire and 2008  Obama campaign finance chair has been a guest at the White House 40  times in the past four years, meeting the President himself 12 times.  She’s raised more than $100,000 so far from her wealthy network of  friends and colleagues for Obama’s reelection. 

*JAMES CROWN*

 Scion of the billionaire Henry Crown  investments family was Obama’s Illinois fundraising chair in ‘08. He’s  raised over $200,000 for Obama 2012 and visited the White House six  times. 

*STEVEN SPIELBERG*

 Hollywood director Spielberg is the  only member of The Forbes 400 to give directly to Obama-backing super  PAC Priorities USA Action, to the tune of $100,000. He’s been at the  White House three times since Obama took office, once to catch a film  with the President and First Lady plus his wife, Kate Capshaw. 


*MARC LASRY*

 Hedge fund billionaire Lasry has logged  seven White House visits to see Obama and Rahm Emanuel. Another reason  to go: Son Alexander works in the White House’s Strategic Engagement  office. He held a $40,000-a-head reception for Obama at his New York  home and raised more than $200,000 for the campaign. 

*WARREN BUFFETT*

 The celebrated investor gave the  maximum $38,500 to the President’s official reelection campaign but  won’t give to super PACs on principle. The namesake of the Buffett Rule  tax proposal has been to the White House five times, once to receive the  Presidential Medal of Freedom. 

*HAIM SABAN*

 Israeli-American entertainment mogul gave  $1 million to Obama-backing super PAC Unity 2012 in June. He’s recorded  as having visited the White House twice. 

*GEORGE SOROS*

 He’s been backing Obama since his ‘04  Illinois Senate race, and gave a total of $175,000 to two left-leaning  super PACs this cycle. He’s been to the White House four times. 

*TOM STEYER*

 San Francisco hedge funder has raised over  $50,000 from his friends and peers toward Obama’s reelection. He’s been a  guest at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. five times.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, never heard about this one before, interesting, thank you Seabreeze


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 29, 2014)

Chris in Colorado said:


> Here's an excellent article: http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/inside-the-koch-brothers-toxic-empire-20140924



Hi Chris, thank you for this, I'll take a look, have to head out for an appt soon.  Welcome to the boards, I hadn't met you yet, Denise


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.politicususa.com/2014/08...s-koch-brothers-running-republican-party.html


In a leaked audio tape of the Koch brothers top secret June 2014 retreat, Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-KY) not only admitted that the Republicans would be lost without the Kochs, and revealed who the real power is in the GOP.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> http://www.politicususa.com/2014/08...s-koch-brothers-running-republican-party.html
> 
> 
> In a leaked audio tape of the Koch brothers top secret June 2014 retreat, Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-KY) not only admitted that the Republicans would be lost without the Kochs, and revealed who the real power is in the GOP.




This is no surprise.. but to have the big man admit it should wake folks up.  Sadly.. the GOP will likely take control of the Senate for 2 years, and there will be more gridlock than ever as they try to pass every disgusting thing they stand for.. ( Fortunately, it's unlikely the GOP will do away with the filibuster as they know they will lose the Senate in 2016 because of the vast number of seats they will have in play.)   SO.. for now  Senate Dems will have to filibuster all this garbage.. and the President has the veto pen, so it's unlikely they will accomplish anything to hurt us.   Be prepared for an impeachment extravaganza,  unlimited bills to repeal Obamacare.. and more such nonsense instead of getting something meaningful done.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> This is no surprise.. but to have the big man admit it should wake folks up.  Sadly.. the GOP will likely take control of the Senate for 2 years, and there will be more gridlock than ever as they try to pass every disgusting thing they stand for.. ( Fortunately, it's unlikely the GOP will do away with the filibuster as they know they will lose the Senate in 2016 because of the vast number of seats they will have in play.)   SO.. for now  Senate Dems will have to filibuster all this garbage.. and the President has the veto pen, so it's unlikely they will accomplish anything to hurt us.   Be prepared for an impeachment extravaganza,  unlimited bills to repeal Obamacare.. and more such nonsense instead of getting something meaningful done.



I'm just gobsmacked at what the repubs will do to try to make Obama look bad.  They'd rather destroy the country than to have Obama seen as a good president. It's disgusting.  :chargrined:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 3, 2014)

Congress controls the budget.  So, I do believe the GOP will defund the Affordable Care Act... immediately.  They will do this with no regard for those enrolled and without any type of alternate plan to offer.  The citizens now covered, and those hoping to be covered, by the ACA will languish in a state of unknowing if they have medical coverage or not.  The medical industry will not know if they can accept proof of coverage by the ACA or not.  It will be one huge confusing mess... and will cause the Congressional approval rating to drop even lower.

The GOP will run a bill through both houses of Congress that will negate the possibility of background checks for any firearms purchase at gun shows or private sales.  

We will see additional tax breaks for the top 1%, dictated by the Koch brothers.  The deficit will grow and the GOP will attempt to cover that gap by slashing social services.  A bill will go through Congress cancelling all social service programs at the Federal level, leaving them to the States to design, implement, and administer.  By the 2016 election cycle, we will have people killing people for food.

There has been a checks and balances... to the point of gridlock... as we've had the Houses of Congress split between Party majorities.  Now, there will be little oversight except for Presidential vetos.  And, I don't know that there will be the 2/3 majority to overturn the vetos.


Legislation will be passed that will cut any subsidies for wind or solar energy.  Subsidies for oil, gas, and agriculture will be increased.  

We will see at least one successful terrorist attack on U.S. soil.  That will result in a knee-jerk reaction with Congress declaring war.  The Commander-in-Chief will refuse to send more sons and daughters to shed blood so that DOD contractors can pocket more profits.  That will lead to impeachment hearings.

It will be two years of flailing by Congress... even more than the recent past... and more food fights between politicians.  We will see pay raises for Congress, while the entire nutrition aid (food stamps) program is defunded.  

Sheesh!  And, I'm usually an optimist!!!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Congress controls the budget.  So, I do believe the GOP will defund the Affordable Care Act... immediately.  They will do this with no regard for those enrolled and without any type of alternate plan to offer.  The citizens now covered, and those hoping to be covered, by the ACA will languish in a state of unknowing if they have medical coverage or not.  The medical industry will not know if they can accept proof of coverage by the ACA or not.  It will be one huge confusing mess... and will cause the Congressional approval rating to drop even lower.
> 
> The GOP will run a bill through both houses of Congress that will negate the possibility of background checks for any firearms purchase at gun shows or private sales.
> 
> ...



The House can't defund SQUAT unilaterally.  All funding bills go to the Senate in the form of a budget.  The Senate will not pass it..because the Dems would filibuster it..  and if did pass .. the PRez would veto it.  It's called checks and balances..

I would also like to add.... before we light our hair on fire over the results of Tuesday's election and the GOP takeover of the Senate.   They MAY do so.. but they will only do so by one or two seats.  That is a LONG way away from 60 which is a filibuster proof majority.. and an even longer way away from 67 which is a veto proof majority.  Nothing is going to get done but silly crap.  and that may be a good thing in the long run.

While the GOP had the advantage in the number of seats it had to pick up in 2014..  The tables turn in 2016.   The GOP is going to have to defend 23 seats.  A large percentage of them are in States Obama won in 2012.  They are going to have to show the voters how good they are at governing in the next two years... aren't they.  Do you see that happening?   We are going to have to sit through a lot of theater and threats..  be patient.. 2016 is coming.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

Forgot to mention...  Tuesday's election brought us another Koch funded Billionaire as Governor of Illinois... Bruce Rouner.  A real shifty shyster wheeler dealer.  Lucky us.    Fortunately, He has a Democratic veto proof Super Majority in the Illinois legislature.  So he will be harmless for his 4 years.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 6, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm just gobsmacked at what the repubs will do to try to make Obama look bad.  They'd rather destroy the country than to have Obama seen as a good president. It's disgusting.  :chargrined:



Yes, it's ugly-but-true.   The only salvation is that_ "you can't fool all of the people all of the time"._


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

If you notice... one of things Mitch McConnell is going to address with the ACA is the Medical Device tax.  Says it's his first priority.  WHO in the hell cares about the Medical Device tax.. unless of course the Kochs or some other big campaign contributor owns a medical device company.  AND so it starts!  Favors are about to start being called in.


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2014)

And just what is the medical device tax?    Does that mean doctors and hospitals must pay more for their use and need to raise prices that Obama care must  pay doctors and hospitals?    Or does it mean for the medical devices the people must buy for their own uses?    If so that is again something that will raise the cost of medical care for us and the Medicare program?    If so on either of these cases, why should we all be taxed more for things like this?


----------

